# Transfer from retail location



## KiritoWest96 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey. So I've been in a retail location for 6 months now. I'd like to transfer to a local DC. What's the most effective way to accomplish this? I already submitted a workday app. Talked to my SD and ETL-HR. Any other things I can do?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2021)

You got this!


----------



## KiritoWest96 (Dec 31, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> You got this!


Lol. Maybe. We will see. I just don't know what else I can do but wait


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Did your hr talk to the other hr?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 31, 2021)

My local dc didn’t take anyone from store side. Ever. They think we are lazy and unproductive. Lol


----------



## Oops (Jan 1, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> My local dc didn’t take anyone from store side. Ever. They think we are lazy and unproductive. Lol


My DC has several people from stores.  I worked with a few personally and they were just as productive as anyone else.  Obviously it depends on the person.


----------



## Oops (Jan 1, 2022)

KiritoWest96 said:


> Hey. So I've been in a retail location for 6 months now. I'd like to transfer to a local DC. What's the most effective way to accomplish this? I already submitted a workday app. Talked to my SD and ETL-HR. Any other things I can do?


Be prepared to wait and hear absolutely nothing from HR until the move is official.   Seems that's the way it is, at least at my DC.


----------



## Kimberlea72 (Jan 1, 2022)

At my dc we also have several ppl I personally know that came from stores. One in my department and she came before peak started. Stay positive. I’m sure it will happen. Try reaching out to your local dc’s HR.


----------



## AngryElec (Jan 1, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> My local dc didn’t take anyone from store side. Ever. They think we are lazy and unproductive. Lol


I think all DC should work in stores at least once so they realize they need to stop doing dumb things.


----------



## dcworker (Jan 2, 2022)

Took me  two weeks but DC 1 mile away. HR just call DC HR.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 3, 2022)

AngryElec said:


> I think all DC should work in stores at least once so they realize they need to stop doing dumb things.


And Vice verse


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 4, 2022)

KiritoWest96 said:


> Hey. So I've been in a retail location for 6 months now. I'd like to transfer to a local DC. What's the most effective way to accomplish this? I already submitted a workday app. Talked to my SD and ETL-HR. Any other things I can do?


They might have DC call you to talk to you.  Tell them you love unloading trucks because that's one thing in common with DC & store.  Also teamwork.  Use the lingo. Like, "I've partnered with my leaders and team members in project tracking and problem solving and am open to feedback in helping my growth and commitment along with Target."

They love crap like that.  I've been around yaknow?  Fake if til ya make it!

Seriously though.  When you state you are open to feedback it means you're easy to get along with, which is what they want to hear.  As a trainer I can't count the number of times I hear a leader and manager asking if the person I gave feedback to was open to feedback i.e. criticism.  People don't want people who are hard to get along with.


----------

